
How to save HN links? - edkademan
How does one save links in Hacker News?  I had
thought that all you had to do was upvote a
link and it was automatically saved in your
personal cache, but that isn't working for me
now.
======
cd34
<http://news.ycombinator.com/saved?id=edkademan>

Should have a list of the stories that you've upvoted. Click Username, Saved
Stories.

Has a story that I upvoted yesterday and one that I upvoted around two hours
ago, so, it appears to be working for me.

------
Mz
I set up a posterous account. I email myself things I want to check back on. I
usually give it a title that means something to me, which may or may not be
the same as the actual article title, and I include both the direct link to
the article and the link to the HN item just in case the submission gets
killed, because if it is killed you lose the article link. Sometimes I add a
few notes to myself about why I am keeping it or what I thought or something.

------
dewiz
I'm experiencing the same problem
(<http://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=3907370>), my list of saved stories only
shows 10 very old ones.

------
Khao
I don't know what you mean by "personal cache", but all the links you have
upvoted should be in your profile under "saved stories". Click on your
username in the top right to access your profile.

~~~
edkademan
Yeah, that's what I meant. I've tried several different browsers and it's not
working for me. Strange.

